# Sharkey - Looking For A New Home



## HULA_Animal_Rescue (Mar 1, 2010)

Name: Sharkey
Breed: DSH
Sex: Female
Age: 9



History & Recommendations:

Sharkey has come from a home with one adult and no children.

Sharkey is generally ok with other cats who enter the garden, it is not known how she behaves with dogs.

She is a very friendly cat who likes lots of fuss and attention and human company. She is slightly overweight so will need to go to an owner who will be strict with her diet and encourage her to exercise. Sharkey is an affectionate cat who has a lot of love to give her new owners and would make a rewarding pet for someone who can give her the love and attention she deserves.

HULA Animal Rescue


----------



## babyloveya3 (Mar 28, 2010)

fingers crossed for her


----------



## HULA_Animal_Rescue (Mar 1, 2010)

I am sure she will have no problem finding a new home


----------



## HULA_Animal_Rescue (Mar 1, 2010)

Sharkey is still looking for a new home


----------



## HULA_Animal_Rescue (Mar 1, 2010)

Sharkey has now found a new home :thumbup:








[/URL]


----------



## HULA_Animal_Rescue (Mar 1, 2010)

Unfortunatly Sharkey's application for adoption was unsucessful so she is now looking for a new home again


----------



## HULA_Animal_Rescue (Mar 1, 2010)

*UPDATE:*
Sharkey has now had another applcation for adoption so I will keep you all updated as to whether it is successfull :thumbup:


----------



## HULA_Animal_Rescue (Mar 1, 2010)

Sharkey has now found a forever home :thumbup:

HULA Animal Rescue


----------

